# Cosmic 500 @ CEFX Raceway



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

7,600 WATTS of Blacklight bulbs are going to light up CEFX Raceway tommorow. Definatly going to be something you need to see to believe!!

Also, Angel is going to have food on hand just as she has for the previous Bon'Voyage to Summer Race. 

Bring a white pit towel and wear light color clothes. Also, if you have those practice/one-color fl. bodies - Bring'em out as they look really good in the blacklights.


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

ANOTHER CEFX RACEWAY ANNOUNCEMENT!!

Yep, finally.... The HEAT IS FIXED!! We had the heating company out this afternoon and new belts were put on, pullies were cleaned and alighned so everything should be nice and toasty for the rest of the winter!!


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

We just finished up painting the track boards with Glow in the Dark paint and even without the black lights it's lookin pretty cool. Stop by and check it out!!


----------



## hpiracer (Oct 19, 2006)

I was there and got a look at the set-up and tell ya what even I could see and everthing looks way cool and lots of fun 

see ya 
Im building a new car to try it out in the dark


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who came out today to give the black light racing a shot!! It was great to hear all the positive words about how much fun it was and I think everyone is looking forward to next time. 

For next time, we will have the remaining lights up and running (3 were broken in shipping) and I screwed up (can't count..lol) and ordered 3 less than we needed. In total we had over 5,600 watts. Next time, we'll have 8,000+ watts along with the better quality paints so the track will be really rocking. Also, we'll see what we can do about getting some other stuff painted around the track to light things up some more!


----------



## minidixon (Feb 21, 2002)

I stopped in before I had to go to a wedding and got to watch Josh run mod 12th with blacklight, wow, let me just say it was awesome to watch the car zip around the track. I also check out the pits and some of the cars had special paint jobs that glowed and some had wheel dots that glowed. Also Josh painted all the boards on the track paint with glowing paint so it was easy to see the track and he blacked out the windows to increase the blacklight effect.I can't wait for the next Cosmic 500 (Blacklight Race).

Later,
Bob


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Black light racing was more fun then I expected, after putting some florescent tape on my car I could see it very well. Now that I know what to do for the next black light extravaganza I,ll be ready. When Josh gets it all tweaked I think you will be able to see the track and your car better then in normal light. 
All the racing was exciting but the race between Roxy and Scott was awesome. 
You have to try this next time, you'll like it. :thumbsup:


----------

